# Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

*Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Wenn eine CD reicht, dann auf CD. Alles andere sollte IMO heutzutage nur noch auf DVD ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Killtech (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Könnte es sein, dass diese ganzen "Golf-Quickpolls" im Zusammenhang mit einer demnächst erscheinenden Vollversion eines Golfspiels in der PCG zusammenhängen?  

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Weird_Sheep (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Also Tiger Woods brauch ich gar net (genau wie die 8 Quickpolls dazu)...  
*duckundweg*


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				Killtech am 20.07.2004 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass diese ganzen "Golf-Quickpolls" im Zusammenhang mit einer demnächst erscheinenden Vollversion eines Golfspiels in der PCG zusammenhängen?
> 
> MfG, Killtech



ich hab schon langsam einen Golf-Flash


----------



## davidian2000 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine CD reicht, dann auf CD. Alles andere sollte IMO heutzutage nur noch auf DVD ausgeliefert werden.



seh ich och so.
alles, was mehr als eine cd benötigt, sollte grundsätzlich auf dvd erscheinen.

mich würd interessieren, warum in amiland verhältnismäßig weniger dvd-roms verbreitet sind als in deutschland...  (stand in nem _far cry_-thread, erschienen auf 6 cds oder so...)



			
				Killtech am 20.07.2004 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass diese ganzen "Golf-Quickpolls" im Zusammenhang mit einer demnächst erscheinenden Vollversion eines Golfspiels in der PCG zusammenhängen?



hoffentlich net _outlaw golf_
falls doch, dann bitte schleunigst bekanntegben, dann kann ich meine version noch ungeöffnet zurückgeben


----------



## opppo (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



die ea sportspiele sind ja nicht so der grafikkracher/hardwarefresser
sondern auch für leute ein thema die nen mittelmäßigen pc haben, ob die alle ein dvd laufwerk besitzen....
sind den golfspiele viel größer als 700mb????


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				opppo am 20.07.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> sind den golfspiele viel größer als 700mb????


Inzwischen ist der Standard für Grafik gestiegen und auch bei Golfspielen möchte man fantastische Grafik haben. Und da ja gerade hier nicht so viel "Action" auf dem Schirm ist, wären diese Spiele eigentlich IMO wunderbar dazu geeignet mal zu zeigen wie die "Nature" Szenen aus 3D Mark oder Codecreatures-Grafik in einem Spiel aussieht. In dem Fall gehen die Datenmengen für Texturen und CO natürlich auch deutlich hoch.


----------



## marzan89 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

DAS IST MIR SO SCHEISS EGAL DA ICH MIR SICHER NICHT EIN GAME HOLE DAS DIE PCGAMES SERVER VÖLLIG UNNÖTIG BELASTET. WAS SOLL DER SCHEISS MIT ALL DEN UMFRAGEN??? REDI???
THX 
mfg m.
*Weird_Sheep hinterherrenn*


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				marzan89 am 20.07.2004 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS IST MIR SO SCHEISS EGAL DA ICH MIR SICHER NICHT EIN GAME HOLE DAS DIE PCGAMES SERVER VÖLLIG UNNÖTIG BELASTET. WAS SOLL DER SCHEISS MIT ALL DEN UMFRAGEN??? REDI???
> THX
> mfg m.
> *Weird_Sheep hinterherrenn*



WE ARE REDI!!
REDI TO RUMBLE!!!


----------



## Gargoyle (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Kann EA auch auf 5,25´´ Disketten oder Zips oder auf Datasetten rausbringen, mir so scheißegal wie das Thema Golf. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber da waren mir ja die Handyspiel-Polls noch lieber...


----------



## BallzOfSteel (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

*kommentar zum Golfthema verkneif*

MfG


----------



## opppo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 20.07.2004 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool da muß ich mir mal ein neues golfspiel schnappen
die alten waren halt immer sehr klein, was viel platz einnahm war immer die flyby videos von jedem hole

nfl, madden, nba und so auch jetzt mehr als eine cd???
(hab mit sportspielen 2002 aufgehört, jedenfalls mit kaufen )


----------



## Harlekin (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

So langsam bekomm ich angst....


----------



## Manowar79 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 21.07.2004 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> marzan89 am 20.07.2004 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, Spass und Gags auf allen Decks


----------



## JohnnyKnoxville21 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Die könnten ja mal einen Quick poll machen mit dem Thema

Wem geht dieses Tiger Woods Golfspiel auf den Sack ???

Zwischenstand:

99% Ja mir gehts auf den Sack
1% Ich will mehr Tiger Woods

Teilnehmer: 3461


----------



## halo1401 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Bis jetzt dachte ich immer, daß mich die Werbung tierisch nerven würde, aber ich muß sagen, ich habe mich geirrt. Was in aller Welt kann noch nerviger sein als völlig sinnlose Umfrage zu einem Thema, welches vermutlich 99,9% der Leser überhaupt nicht interessiert. Soll hier ein nicht vorhandenes Interesse für Golfspiele auf dem PC geweckt werden???   

Investiert Eure kostbare Zeit nicht mit so einem Mist sondern nurzt sie sinnvoller und ändert z.B. endlich die DVD-Hüllen oder ähnliches.   

*mecker-aus*


----------



## XMasTree (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Ich hätte Tiger Woods lieber aufm Mond, oder sonst wo, oder *schnips* genau, auf 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten ..


----------



## Maexle (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				JohnnyKnoxville21 am 24.07.2004 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die könnten ja mal einen Quick poll machen mit dem Thema
> 
> Wem geht dieses Tiger Woods Golfspiel auf den Sack ???
> 
> ...


sowas in der art hab ich mal gemacht (leider erscheinen die Threads im service-bereich nicht in den Top100)
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=11&tid=2958352&x=12
Und ne abstimmung mit %-angaben bleibt mir als Otto-Normal-Foren-User verwehrt   

aber mittlerweile hat sich das Thema *Tiger-Woods und Golf* ja "Gott sei dank" erledigt


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Langsam glaube ich die ganzen Golf Polls werden so ne Art running Gag der Redakteure......


----------



## bigfraggle (6. August 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				mein_kleiner_Tod am 29.07.2004 06:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam glaube ich die ganzen Golf Polls werden so ne Art running Gag der Redakteure......



Sommer -> Sommerloch -> Einlochen -> Golf.
Nix ist selbstverständlicher als diese Polls...


----------



## ch3fkoch (12. August 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

Was mich an diesen Golf-Quickpolls am meisten aufregt, ist dass es manchmal gar keine Möglichkeit gibt, auszudrücken wie sehr einem Golf am A**** vorbeigeht. Bei dieser Umfrage hier hätte man z.B. noch eine 4. Antwortmöglichkeit dazunehmen können: "Ich will Tiger Woods überhaupt nicht haben!"


----------



## Caputo (17. August 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*



			
				mein_kleiner_Tod am 29.07.2004 06:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam glaube ich die ganzen Golf Polls werden so ne Art running Gag der Redakteure......




ok.. dann lasst uns bei der nächsten Umfrage zum Thema Golf, mal genau das Gegenteil von dem abstimmen, was wir eigentlich ausdrücken würden


----------



## kay2 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Hätten Sie Tiger Woods lieber auf CD oder DVD ?*

@ Weird_Sheep: geiler avatar    

aber es soll ja auch immer noch die möglichkeit ge
ben die polls zu ignorieren.
Mach ich zwar auch nie (außer bei golf oder handy polls  )
 aber is halt so ne standart einschleimer antwort


----------

